

Try our latest updated online Remote Desktop Screen sharing software. - braincrother
http://www.livelook.com
Its a free one click private and secure screen sharing software with NO learning. A free download is available at Livelook.com
======
miles
If it is multiplatform and browser-based with no download required (as
stated), this may be a great leap forward in remote support. However, the need
to share a phone number for the free trial which "may" be used for sales calls
is a show-stopper for me - I get enough calls already from web services I've
ever demoed. In the meantime, I'm happy with:

UltraVNC Single Click (Win) Free/open source
<http://www.uvnc.com/addons/singleclick.html>

Gitso (OS X, Win, Linux) Free/open source <http://code.google.com/p/gitso/>

GoToAssist Express (Win, OS X) Fee
<http://www.gotoassist.com/en_US/expHIW.tmpl>

